# I love my dog but



## maci101 (Sep 4, 2010)

no worries you are not alone! my mom dog does the same exact thing, except it's during everything... he always has to voice his opinion.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

See it all the time at the salon! You are not alone! I just have to endure everyone else's dogs!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

that's hilarious!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

He's one that refuses to suffer in silence


----------

